# Top Ten Favorite Shoes- Weekend Timekiller Thread



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

I made the mistake of sending out too many pairs of shoes out for recrafting. I have one pair out to B. Nelson, 2 pairs at Allen Edmonds, and one at Alden. I'll post pictures once they come in. I should have taken some "before" pictures, I guess. Being down four pairs of shoes has messed up my rotation and made me miss certain pairs more than others. I did a quick search for similar threads and we haven't done this for a while.

So, as of right now, what are your ten (or five) favorite pairs of shoes?

My list:
1. BB Plaintoe Blucher
2. AE Bradley
3. Florsheim Royal Imperial Longwings
4. 
5. 
6. (or similar, this is one that is out for recrafting and I can't remember the model name but this is the closest thing on the AE website).
7. and the (550s for outdoor work boots)
8. Banana Republic Desert Boots in Beeswax (made by Clarks, or rather, the same factory in Vietnam)
9. Sperry Topsider
10.

My list is a result of my lifestyle. I rarely wear suits but I wear a jacket and tie every day. I probably wear shoes 1, 2, or 3 90% of the time. Picking a number one was hard, but I have to admit my love for the Plaintoe Blucher. I just think the simplicity of it is fantastic. I love 4, 5, and 6 but they just don't seem to make it into the rotation as much. 7 and 8 for weekends and work. I am actually a little embarrassed by how often I wear the Blundstones and BRs, but I am trying to be honest. 9 and 10 show up in the summer only, really. I would post pictures but I am going to wait until all of my shoes come home. I hope the links suffice for now. I would be interested in hearing Mac narrow it down to just ten or naming a single favorite-- same for you AlanC and Patrick!


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

In no particular order:

1. Gucci and AE bit loafers
2. AE Park Avenue
3. Prince Albert Slippers
4. Polo Darlton loafers
5. Alden tassels
5. Sperry Topsiders
6. Quoddy Canoe mocs
7. Justin & Lucchese cowboy boots
8. Brooks Beast
9. White bucks
10. Belgian shoes


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

No particular order:
1) Polo darlton wingtip - dark brown Cordovan
2) Alden LHS - any color shell, I have whiskey
3) Alden chukka boot - any color shell, I have cigar
4) BB plaintoe blucher - #8 
5) Alden shell saddles- on the wish list - two tone shell
6) Polo darlton tassel loafer - dark brown cordovan
7) Polo darlton pennies - dark brown cordovan 
8) Alden longwings - any color - I have black shell
9) Alden plaintoe blucher - any color shell, I have whiskey
10) BB wingtip balmoral - #8 shell- wouldn't mind a pair


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Alden 986 dark burgundy

2x Florsheim Kenmoor LW (Heritage Calf wine, Heritage Calf black)

Florsheim Harvard cordos

AE Park Avenue merlot

Jarman Amazonas (my pride and joy). After 20+ years there's no sign of wear, and they're still the most comforable shoes I've ever owned. It's like wearing no shoes at all. At the end of the day I have to actually look to see if I've taken them off yet.

The rest are hardly worth mentioning:

Sperry Topsider Saharas

Timberland hikers

Puma Munich LSS's

New Balance 853's
​


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I find it very hard to rank these since different circumstances call for different shoes, but here are ten that would be hard to part with. Too bad it's not a top 12...or 13...or...

AE Park Avenues, not my favorites, but hard to function without:










Alden shell tassels, recently acquired, but a standard.










Alden calf LHS. I have the shell version--which I love--but I've had these longer and wear them more:










Grenson Oundles, captoes in cognac calf:










Alden flex-welt chukka in snuff suede:










Vintage Nettleton longwings:










Alden spectators, because they're fun:










Alden Indy:










Polo RL tan captoes by Crockett & Jones, ca 1980s:










Bean Mocs:










Bonus, Gone But Not Forgotten...

Nettleton Bedfords:


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

AlanC said:


> Bean Mocs:


Ahh! How did I forget the Bean mocs?!? Love them.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

*Of the shoes I own:*

1. Alden for BB Unlined LHS #8
2. Sperry Top-Siders AO (Brown with yellow stitching: not your standard Brown AO's) 
3. Alden Unlined Suede Tassels on Flexwelt
4. Alden 663
5. CJ for PRL Suede Full Strap Penny Loafers
6. Navy Blue Sperry AO's
7. Alden Bits
8. Weejuns
9. Bean Boot Mocs
10. Bostonian Shell Cordovan Pennys

granted this is almost my entire collection...


----------



## mbebeau (Feb 6, 2009)

VERY basic but here goes:

AE Park Avenues Burgandy
AE Park Avenues Black
Sperry Topsider AO
Bass Weejuns
Clark's Desert Boots
Converse All Stars
8" Bean Boots

And, though DEFINITELY not trad, Chacos Sandals and the Brooks Beast.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

New Balance 992
Clarks Natureveldts
Bass Weejuns
Alden LHS
Alden PTB
Bean Sunwashed Canvas Blue Sneakers [like Topsiders, but I like these even better]
Ecco Track II boots [these are amazing hiking boots]
Merrell Chameleon Wrap Traveler [not trad, but the most versatile travel shoe I've found] 
Unknown brand Alpine Grain Longwings [my Dad's old shoes, that's why]


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

Of shoes I own:

MacNeil Burgundy Shell
Alden tassel #8
MacNeil Chili Grain
AE Slater Brown longwing
Grayson calf Merlot
Dack's black captoes
Church's black longwings
LHS #8
Bean Blucher
Sperry Topsiders
Bass Logan brown


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Not all brand specific models, but pretty much my standing arsenal.:

1) Topsiders (ONLY the original style, but different colors)
2) Double Monk Strap 
3) Driving Moc
4) Wingtips
5) New Balance 420
6) Royal Hunter Boots
7) Shipton & Heneage kilim carpet slippers 
8) Eastland Seneca
9) Riding Boots 
10) Bean Maine Hunting Boot


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

o Alden American Classic Long wing Blucher, in Alpine Grain, tan calf.
o Alden #8 shell cordovan LHS penny loafer.
o Rider eight eyelet, cap toe boot, in Brandy shell cordovan.
o Alden Long wing Blucher, in #8 shell cordovan.
o AE McAllister, in walnut calf.
o Quoddy Trail Boat Shoes, in chromexcel leather.
o Alden eight eyelet, Wing Tip boots, in cigar shell cordovan.
o Alden All Weather Walkers, in Alpine Grained, tan calf.
o AE Wilbert's, in light brown chromexcel leather.
o AE Shelton's, in brown on chili calf.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

BB cordo penny loafer - burgundy
Alden grain chuckas
Alden cordo tassels - no. 8
Alden black cap bal - calf


----------



## mxgreen (Jan 18, 2009)

AlanC said:


> Polo RL tan captoes by Crockett & Jones, ca 1980s:


These look great.


----------



## rich_202 (Jun 20, 2009)

1) Stefano Branchini Oxblood monkstraps
2) AE Black Captoe
3) Magnanni Brown Captoe
4) Boss Brown derby
5) AE Richmond Longwings
6) Boss Bit loafers
7) Boss Caramel Derbys
8) Boss Black Loafers


----------



## Andy M (May 12, 2007)

My top 5, in order:

1. Alden #8 Shell Unlined PTB on Flex Welt
2. Alden Black Shell Vtip
3. Alden Black Shell Cap Toe
4. Alden #8 Shell Chukka Boot
5. Alden for BB #8 LHS

Andy M.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

I should also mention:

Footjoy Classics brown/white saddle

CCM SuperTacks

Adidas Flankers


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

In no particular order (and with apologies for the quality of some of the photos):

Brooks Peal snuff suede semi-brogue bals









Brooks Peal tan 3-tie PTB









Brooks Peal brown pebble grain NST









Vintage Florsheim Imperial #8 shell PTB









Cheaney brown monkstraps









AE Park Ave dark brown captoes









Vintage "Executive Imperial" chestnut scotch grain longwings









AE Brantley tan oxford boots









Johnston & Murphy black punch-caps









Mezlan linen and leather spectators


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Lots of fantastic shoes. Funny how much lifestyle dictates the rankings, eh?


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

HistoryDoc said:


> Lots of fantastic shoes. Funny how much lifestyle dictates the rankings, eh?


I agree. Also, I'm sure I'm not the only one who would have to change their rankings a little if these were based solely on frequency of wear instead of favoritism/preference.

Where's Uncle Mac on this? Maybe he's been spending the past few days working on it and is still lost among his Aldens?

On a related note, it'd be interesting to have a wish list thread (with reasons obviously.) Maybe after this one slows down?


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

AdamsSutherland said:


> On a related note, it'd be interesting to have a wish list thread (with reasons obviously.) Maybe after this one slows down?


My wish list is most of AlanC's favorites list. :icon_smile:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Orgetorix said:


> My wish list is most of AlanC's favorites list. :icon_smile:


Ha ha--you say that, but all those Peals and those AE boots are awfully envy inspiring.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

And you've got shoes that fill a lot of the major holes in my shoe wardrobe--your loafers, chukkas, specs, Indys, and Bean mocs, particularly. Are your Indys the LeatherSoul version?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

No, the Indys are the plain old regular version.

I 'need' some dress boots. That's really the only true hole that I can honestly rationalize in my shoe wardrobe. Well, that and a plain toe blucher...


----------



## ShermanMcCoy (Jun 11, 2009)

1.) Gucci Horsebit Loafers Brown
2.) Gucci Horsebit Loafers Black
3.) LL. Bean Duck Boots-Moccasin
4.) Clarks Original Wallabees
5.) Bass Weejuns
6.) Sperry Topsiders
7.) Polo Grosgrain Loafers(I forget the name)
8.) BB Cordovan Tassel Loafers
9.) BB Tartan Wingtips from Peal & Co. (To be purchased)
10.) BB Patent Lace Ups(for formal events)


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

1. Footjoy spit toe blucher light brown
2. Ditto dark brown
3. AE Leeds brown calf
4. AE Park Ave merlot
5. J & M Aristocraft pennies
6. Clark's waxy brown desert boots
7. Quoddy pennies
8. Knapp Farm Boot
9. Footjoy perf captoe brown
10. Bean boots 

Bonus: Orvis wet wading shoes


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

*Not to hijack... but I figure this isn't a bad place to ask.*



AlanC said:


> *I 'need' some dress boots.* That's really the only true hole that I can honestly rationalize in my shoe wardrobe.


AlanC (and anyone else who has a response)-

Why? I must say that I have grown increasingly accustomed to, and even fond of- in some cases, Mac's boot collection and of the shell models from LS, but I still don't quite comprehend the reason and rationality behind the dress boot... That is unless the appeal is purely aesthetic, in which case I accept that as a reason to appease my curiousity, or some members here have cold ankles/need the support of a boot.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I need them for the same reason I need any of the rest of them. They're cool.


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

1) Quoddy Grizzly Mocs
2) Quoddy Beefroll Penny Loafers
3) Quoddy Bison Chukkas 
4) Alden LHS #8 Shell
5) Alden Flexwelt Chukkas Snuff Suede
6) Church's Oxford Wingtip Black Calf
7) LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoes
8) Alden Tassel Moc #8 Shell
9) LL Bean Rubber Mocs
10) Rockport Pro Walkers


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

My top ten List of shoes that I actually wear, in approximate order of preference:

AE Cornell (Black calf, commando half soles, my go-to travel shoe)
RLPL Camden (black calf)
RL Polo Darlton Wingtip Blucher (brown shell)
RL Polo Oxnard Backstrap boot (brown shell)
Alan Bilzerian Moc Blucher (Brown calf, ridgeway sole, made in England, unclear which manufacturer)
AE Leeds (Black shell)
AE Holt (single strap monk with medallion, not sure if material was AE's chestnut or brandy)
C&J Weymouth in brown
AE Dellwood (chili calf, commando half soles)
AE Stockbridge (black calf, vibram soles)


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

^ Congrats on your thousandth post, NoVaguy!


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Top Ten list of shoes that I actually wear (in no particular order):

1) Alden LHS (#8 Shell)
2) Alden Tassel Loafer (#8 Shell)
3) AE Fairfax, Black Calf
4) AE Fifth Avenue, Brown/Walnut Calf
5) AE Verona Bit Loafer, Dark Brown
6) AE Astor Tassel Loafer, Merlot Calf
7) Weejuns
8) Bean Boots
9) Quoddy Canoe Mocs
10) LLB Dress Rustics Penny Loafers


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> 1. Footjoy spit toe blucher light brown
> 2. Ditto dark brown
> 3. AE Leeds brown calf
> 4. AE Park Ave merlot
> ...


Could we get a picture of the Footjoy split toe blucher? It must be some shoe to capture your #1 and #2.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

AlanC said:


> I need them for the same reason I need any of the rest of them. They're cool.


LOL. Yours is perhaps the most direct and honest response I have yet to see, in these fora! We might all learn a valuable lesson from your example, my friend!


----------



## Brideshead (Jan 11, 2006)

Not all 'Trad' I'm sure but I like 'em.

In no particular order (other than perhaps order of formality):

1.	Church's black calf Lingfield Oxford on 108 last










2.	Church's black Diplomat Oxford semi brogue

3.	Loake Kew chestnut Oxford with punchcap










4.	Loake black Derby '771'

5.	Florsheim Imperial burgundy longwing

6.	Cheaney for James Finch (local shop) dark brown grain full brogue Gibson with Dainite sole

7.	Clarks brown desert boots

8.	AE Kenwood dark brown grain beefroll loafer

9.	Sebago black tassel loafer

10.	Hunter wellies in short black










But above all these sit my velvet Albert slippers of which these are probably the nicest!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

HistoryDoc said:


> Could we get a picture of the Footjoy split toe blucher? It must be some shoe to capture your #1 and #2.


In action:










Manufacturer's shot:










I also have the light brown one with a Vibram lug sole.

These are my medium-dressy go-to shoes. They work almost everything.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*ten favorites*

1-Alden #8 Shell LHS
2-Alden Black shell tassel
3-Alden #8 Shell saddles
4-Alden tan calf tassel
5-Alden LHS burgundy calf
6-LL Bean Maine Hunting shoe low 
7-Vasque Sundowner hiking shoe
8-Merrill approach shoe
9-Russell custom moccasins
10-Bison with sheepskin lining driving shoes ( my wife calls them my four wheel drive bedroom slippers)
Cheers, Tom


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

AE Cameron loafer
AE Walden loafer
AE Shelton saddle 
Quoddy blucher
Quoddy boat 
Quoddy venetian loafer
Quoddy camp moc
Nordstrom dirty buck saddle
Bean boots
Sperry white laceless CVO

No order....


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> In action:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. Those look like my AE Bradleys. Great minds...

Just to follow up my earlier thread, the two pairs of AE shoes I have out for recrafting are Lloyds (Bur; 0697) and Sanford (Bur; 5237).


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

*Current Fall rotatation*

1. AE Bradley Norwegian toe in #8
2. AE Randolph Full Strap in #8
3. AE Slater LW in #8
4. AE Holbrook 4 eyelet plain toe rubber sole in Chromexcel
5. AE Greenwood brown on cocoa suede saddle shoe
6. Russell Moccasin Seneca 3 eyelet Moccasin
7. Russell Moccasin Premier Chukka
8. AE Cole Burgundy Calf Penny Loafer
9. Several different cheap running shoes.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

AlanC said:


> I need them for the same reason I need any of the rest of them. They're cool.


Yes indeed they are.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

HistoryDoc said:


> Very nice. Those look like my AE Bradleys. Great minds...
> 
> Just to follow up my earlier thread, the two pairs of AE shoes I have out for recrafting are Lloyds (Bur; 0697) and Sanford (Bur; 5237).


Well, being the pack rat with zero discipline, I have a pair of black Bradleys too. As well as the Footjoy version, in black. As well as a black Alden version I found at the thrift store.

I am trying to make "favorite" roughly synonymous with "most useful."


----------



## Moose Maclennan (Apr 20, 2006)

Clarks desert boots in sand suede. A hugely versatile shoe, rarely ever wrong.

wine Weejuns, a summer staple. Mostly sockless.

Venetian loafers in dark brown suede (Sioux). A bit more refined and luxe than the Weejun.

Florsheim Yuma loafers in black. Sharp.

heavy black longwings (Guardsman, preposterously heavy) - such a baroque, impressive, American shoe

dirty bucs (USA-made Bass with red soles), nice with Wigwam crew socks and jeans

Dunlop Green Flash tennis shoes. Old school white tennies and slimmish chinos always look good in the Spring.

black tassel loafers (Keith Highlanders, Alden copies) bought out of curiousity recently but astounding how good they look 'on the hoof'. Timidly, only worn with black socks.

honourable mention: LaCrosse Alpha Camp Mocs (not camp mocs at all, but a short neoprene welly - the dog-walking and gardening boots, worn daily)



Can't decide on a 10th pair!


----------



## cumberlandpeal (May 12, 2006)

1. Brown semi brogue per cap toe, Peal & Co. circa 1995
2. Black cap toe, Peal & Co. circa 1990
3. #8 Alden ptb circa 1981
4. BB Calf Tassel brown circa 1985
5. Brown perforated cap toe, Lloyd & Haig circa 1978
6. Tan waxed full brogue Trickers circa 2008
7. Brown Monk strap, Church's circa 1995
8. brown plain toe blucher, Peal & Co circa 1974
9. black 3 eyelet blucher, Peal & Co. circa 2007
10. Vasque hiking boots circa 1990


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

cumberlandpeal said:


> 3. #8 Alden ptb circa 1981
> 8. brown plain toe blucher, Peal & Co circa 1974


Any chance we could see these, especially the '74 Peals?


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

This has clearly evolved past a weekend time killer thread.:icon_smile_big:

As for me, I don't even own 10 pairs of shoes!

1. Redwing 875's
2. Sperry Topsider in classic brown
3. New Balance 993
5. Bass Weejuns 
6. Rainbow Sandals

I don't like those last two! I'm planning to replace the rainbows with Birkenstocks, and the The Weejuns with... something else. Suggestions? I'm a college senior and I'm likely to be in Grad school soon. What else do you think will serve me well, and be affordable?


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

Orgetorix said:


> ^ Congrats on your thousandth post, NoVaguy!


Ahh, finally back over 1000. Pretty sure I lost a ton of posts during the last big crash a few years back, and then got sucked into cesspool over at SF.


----------



## Moose Maclennan (Apr 20, 2006)

Respectfully disagree. I already know what Weejuns and wingtips and most other shoes look like.

I do like hearing _why_ the favourites are favourites though.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Moose Maclennan said:


> .
> 
> I do like hearing _why_ the favourites are favourites though.


Good point. I also find shoe photography to be especially difficult.



AldenPyle said:


> 1. AE Bradley Norwegian toe in #8
> 2. AE Randolph Full Strap in #8
> 3. AE Slater LW in #8
> 4. AE Holbrook 4 eyelet plain toe rubber sole in Chromexcel
> ...


_1. AE Bradley Norwegian toe in #8
2. AE Randolph Full Strap in #8
3. AE Slater LW in #8_
I have been feeling unadventurous with my dress shoe choices of late. I want things to match rather than contrast. And #8 goes with everything. Well, not really everything. Not with a Hugo Boss suit or a stuffed English look, but just with everything I have. Even with tapered legs, the sack jacket requires a substantial shoe for balance. I don't think I've polished any of these ever. Just grab one and go. 
_
4. AE Holbrook 4 eyelet plain toe rubber sole in Chromexcel_
When I am going tieless, but still am choosing a more substantial proportion (a shetland and/or a Trad. cut BB OCBD and Bills or maybe a cavalry twill), these are a solid choice. The plain toe makes it a bit more formal than a more prominently stitched walking blucher, but the famous Horween leather, most common in boat shoes and mocs, faces all conditions. Infinitely comfortable as far as you want to walk. 
_
5. AE Greenwood brown on cocoa suede saddle shoe_
For those preppier days. Saddles are ideal with argyle and some brighter more contrasting colors. But the darker suede makes the saddle less glaring from across the room. 
_
6. Russell Moccasin Seneca 3 eyelet Moccasin_
More Chromexcel! More suitable for fall than a boat shoe, but can still be worn sockless and especially suitable with a slimmer look. Unlike a boat shoe, you can also wear these forever. I did two straight full days at Tokyo Disneyland in these babies with no discomfort whatsoever.

_7. Russell Moccasin Premier Chukka. _
On those rare fall days when precipitation threatens. Rock solid and great traction on the treacherous footpaths of the NT. 
_
8. AE Cole Burgundy Calf Penny Loafer _
A welted calfskin penny. Classic weejun styling but with a hint of luxury. An office slipper, really.

_9. Several different cheap running shoes._
Not dirt cheap. But for me, $50 dollar shoes last as long and support my feet as well as $150 shoes. YMMV (literally).


----------



## cumberlandpeal (May 12, 2006)

Well-kept:

I will try and get some shots of them this weekend and post next week, if I can figure out how. 

The Aldens are as you would expect: identical to what you could buy today on Madison, but with lots of years on them.

The Peals are a different matter. First of all they are not Peals, but rather Brooks English, a fact I noticed last night. I have not seen these or anything like them since the seventies. They look like Buster Brown shoes, reddish brown, plain toe single sole. There used to be a shoe that Naval officers wore that was a lot like this number.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

1. Bruno Magli Chapin unlined pebble-grain loafers.
2. AE Verona bit loafers.

That's a really short list, but the gap between those two shoes and the rest of my shoe wardrobe is large so I didn't bother posting the rest. The BM loafers are discontinued but in a rare stroke of genius I bought two extra pairs which are sitting in my closet ready for the future. The AE loafers are just great. Both bring me great pleasure and satisfaction.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Doctor Damage said:


> 1. Bruno Magli Chapin unlined pebble-grain loafers.
> 2. AE Verona bit loafers.
> 
> That's a really short list, but the gap between those two shoes and the rest of my shoe wardrobe is large so I didn't bother posting the rest. The BM loafers are discontinued but in a rare stroke of genius I bought two extra pairs which are sitting in my closet ready for the future. The AE loafers are just great. Both bring me great pleasure and satisfaction.


That is kind of how I feel about my top three, also.


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

Patrick06790 said:


> In action:
> 
> Manufacturer's shot:
> 
> ...


Looks very much like the AE Dellwood (which was a commando half sole, and there was also the AE Hancock if you want a leather sole). This particular style (AE calls it Algonquin Toe) has great range, and is a great dressy to casual shoe for travel purposes.

The AE Bradley also looks very similar, but the seams on the vamp are "rounder" in the Bradley.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

NoVaguy said:


> Looks very much like the AE Dellwood (which was a commando half sole, and there was also the AE Hancock if you want a leather sole). This particular style (AE calls it Algonquin Toe) has great range, and is a great dressy to casual shoe for travel purposes.
> 
> The AE Bradley also looks very similar, but the seams on the vamp are "rounder" in the Bradley.


I've got the Hancock in brown suede. Another useful shoe.


----------



## The Deacon (Nov 25, 2006)

1. Ravello shell Alden Plain Toe
2. AE Cambridge Shell Burgundy
3. Brown shell Hanover Wingtips
4. Black shell Bostonian plain Toe
5. Polo Darlton Brown shell short wings
6. AE Brown Shell Cole Penny loafers
7. Alden 974
8. Alden 9751
9. Alden Cigar Shell Medallion Tip cap toe
10.Burgundy shell Alden NST


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

My rotation has changed since 2009. Right now the Big Fat Bastards are in control:

1. Peal captoe blucher with commando sole
2. Trickers plain toe blucher, double sole.
3. AE Leeds, brown pebble grain, crepe sole
4. Filson moc-toe boots
5. Bean boots in various configurations
6. Big honking pebble grain longwings, no brand name
7. AE Leeds, black
8. AE Macneil, brown pebble
9. and 10. — Alden Addict Pursuit Shoes — tan and brown bluchers with a wavy rubber sole. I bought them back when I worked at a rehab and had to chase people fairly regularly.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

1. Brooks LHS in Shell Cordovan Color #8/Alden 986
2. Alden 987
3. Alden 563
4. Alden 663
5. Sperry Top-Siders
6. Jack Purcell Canvas Boat Shoes
7. Quoddy Canoe Moccasins
8. L.L. Bean Camp Mocs
9. L.L. Bean Rubber Mocs
10. L.L. Bean Maine Hunting Shoes/Bean Boots


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Alden shell #8 ptb
Alden scotchgrain AWW
AE Walden
Brooks Bros black perforated captoe bals
Alden Cape Cod bit loafers
Alden for BB shell #8 captoes
Bean Boots
AE Randolph
AE Juneau
Timberland rugged mocs


----------

